# Any way to disable HDR on Sony X800H and Samsung QLED TV QN55Q60TB?



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

The Samsung TV plays HDR on everything and the Sony TV plays HDR only on HDR continent. I looked through everything and googled too can't find anything.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Sony X800H*


*1. Open the Picture and Display settings.* As with most display issues, the Picture and Display settings is where you'll find the relevant feature controls.
*2. Open the Advanced Settings.* In the Picture Adjustments menu, open Advanced Settings to access controls for HDR and other features. 
*3. Open Video Options. *Under the Advanced Settings, open the Video Options menu. The first item on the menu is HDR mode, along with HDMI video range and color space controls.

*4. Turn on HDR Mode.* If the HDR Mode is set to off, then no HDR content is going to play back correctly. For broad HDR support, set the HDR Mode to Auto.

*5. Turn on specific format support. *If Automatic HDR support isn't working properly, you may need to select the individual HDR format you wish to use. The available modes offer support for HDR10, which is the open standard for HDR content; HLG for Hybrid Log Gamma, which is used to deliver HDR for live content; and Dolby Vision, the leading proprietary format used by many movie studios. If Dolby Vision support isn't offered, you may need to update you smart TV's software.

*Samsung QLED TV QN55Q60TB*
1. Open Expert Settings. The settings for turning HDR support on and off are found in the Picture Settings menu.

*2. Turn on HDR+ mode. *To turn HDR support on or off, find the HDR+ mode in the Expert Settings menu. Using the toggle button, you can deactivate HDR or enable it again.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

steve32mids said:


> *Sony X800H*
> 
> 
> *1. Open the Picture and Display settings.* As with most display issues, the Picture and Display settings is where you'll find the relevant feature controls.
> ...


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

It's what i found in google about older models my tvs dont have any of those options


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

citycowboy said:


> It's what i found in google about older models my tvs dont have any of those options


This is the model information you gave me, if not you need to visit the companies website then support enter the tv model should get manual to download on each model or some have the manual on tv in the section help but you need to be connected to the internet to download it.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

I understand but no such options on those tvs


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

citycowboy said:


> I understand but no such options on those tvs


can you take pictures of the back of tv showing the model numbers so I can search.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Here you go


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Press the HOME button, then select [Settings] — [Display & Sound] — the desired option. 
It says hdr mode under the picture settings. You missed out the xbr43X bit!! 

Samsung you should be able to find the support section and download the manual as pdf file.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

You can turn off hdr "if" the content isnt hdr that's whats so weird. If the content is hdr the option to turn it off doesn't exist. I just found out only roku allows u to disable hdr completely.


----------

